# [Hilfe] GMX 502 Proxy Error



## X-CosmicBlue (14. November 2008)

Ich weiß, das das hier möglicherweise nicht ganz der richtige Ort dafür ist, aber da ich nicht mal mehr den Kundenservice von GMX erreiche und ich sonst keine Idee habe, an wen ich mich wenden könnte probier ich es einfach hier:
Schon seit ein paar Tagen (GMX wollte seinen Webauftritt überarbeiten, was angeblich inzwischen abgeschlossen sein soll) bekomme ich bei GMX, egal auf welchen Link in klicke, folgende Fehlermeldung:


> *Proxy Error*
> 
> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
> The proxy server could not handle the request _GET /_.
> ...




Zum Glück kann ich noch meine Mails per Mozillas Thunderbird abrufen, da ich aber nicht immer zu hause bin, ist es extrem störend, nicht mehr von unterwegs an die Mails zu kommen.


Da das Problem von überall und nicht nur von mir zu hause auftritt, denke ich mir, das liegt an GMX, aber ich kann ja noch nicht einmal mehr Kontakt zu denen aufnehmen.


Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Klaus01 (14. November 2008)

Hört sich für mich eher danach an, als ob Dein Internet Dienstleister da Probleme hat.

Falls Du einen Zugang über O2 hast, lese Dir einmal folgende Meldung durch:
Eingriff in E-Mail-Verschlüsselung durch Mobilfunknetz von O2.
Dann wird klar, dass bei UMTS/GPRS keine direkte Verbindung aufgebaut wird, sondern erst über die Proxy-Server des Internet Dienstleister umgeleitet wird - egal ob man das bei sich eingestellt hat oder nicht.

Ich bin auch (noch) bei O2 dabei. Da tritt bei mir auch häufig ein 502 auf. Beim DSL über die Telekom jedoch nicht.

Eventuell musst Du auch ganz woanders suchen?

Schöne Grüße,
Klaus.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (15. November 2008)

Nee, bin nicht bei O2, sondern bei Hansenet/Alice.
Meine Schwiegereltern haben Telekom, gleiches Problem.
Deswegen denke ich, das liegt an GMX. Aber warum sollte ich dann der einzige sein, den der Fehler betrifft? Ich habe sonst im Inet noch keine anderen Texte zu dem Thema gefunden.


----------



## EdmundBlackadder (27. November 2008)

Bei mir verweigert FF 2 seit gestern bestimmte GMX seiten. Es ist nicht Provider-abhängig.
Dies ist der Trick, mit dem es immer geht:
GMX - E-Mail, FreeMail, Themen- & Shopping-Portal

EdmundBlackadder

EDIT: hier ist der Fehler und die Lösung beschrieben:
Thema anzeigen - mit firefox 3.0.4 probleme bei gmx
Wo ist der Cache im FF2:
http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/35/ffcachejetztloeschenyp5.th.jpghttp://img141.imageshack.us/img141/35/ffcachejetztloeschenyp5.jpg
Fazit: FF Cache löschen; ggf. FF-Cache mehrfach löschen + FF neustarten.  Bei mir gehts wieder.
EdmundBlackadder


----------

